# Check me out on Halloween Baking Championship 2017!



## Jon

Hi Everyone! Just wanted to share the news that I am competing in the Halloween Baking Championship on foodnetwork that airs Sep 25th 9pm est/ 8 C 
For those of you who don't know me... Let me introduce myself.
My name is Jonathan Elias and been a long time member of Halloween forum (Still own some of first shirts this website every sold). I was one of the first in charge of doing the secret reaper (Secret santa) lol I still lurk around Halloween forum every year to see whats new in the Halloween world. 
I was a home haunter for a long long time until life took a hold of me. I went to school to become a pastry chef and eventually started my own cake business. As business grew, I had less time for Home haunts. Now I just make crazy costumes and decorate the inside of my home as I live in a condo. 
Enjoy the show!
-Jon
p.s Anyone still around I would remember??
p.s.s I'm the tall guy in red!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I will be watching, for sure, as I love that show! Best of luck to you!!!!


----------



## J-Man

We'll be watchin', good luck!


----------



## Jon

Thank you very much!! Should be an entertaining season lol


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Congratulations! We don't have cable at my house (Gasp! LOL!), but sometimes my Mom gets shows that she can play at will on her On Demand cable. I'll check to see if this show is one of them the next time I visit her. That's great that you get to combine some of your passions!


----------



## Grimhilde

Congrats! And thanks for taking the time to post your good news. 
I will enjoy the show all the more for knowing.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

that is so COOL! Now...i have a question...have you 'already' done the championships and it was filmed or will you be doing it in the future? I have always wondered how that all works.


----------



## Jon

wickedwillingwench said:


> that is so COOL! Now...i have a question...have you 'already' done the championships and it was filmed or will you be doing it in the future? I have always wondered how that all works.


Common question but yes it's all filmed lol.


----------



## Lukewa

I love this show, so I'll definitely be watching. Cool!


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I look forward to watching it! I've already got it set to record...now I'm more excited since someone from our forums is on it!


----------



## Halloweeeiner

best of luck to you, I will definitely be watching!!


----------



## Jon

Thank you all for the love and support!! Hope you all enjoy this season!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

That's so cool! I'll be looking out for you on the show... Good luck!


----------



## Danny-Girl

Love this show will be watching


----------



## Haunted Nana

Jon said:


> Hi Everyone! Just wanted to share the news that I am competing in the Halloween Baking Championship on foodnetwork that airs Sep 25th 9pm est/ 8 C
> For those of you who don't know me... Let me introduce myself.
> My name is Jonathan Elias and been a long time member of Halloween forum (Still own some of first shirts this website every sold). I was one of the first in charge of doing the secret reaper (Secret santa) lol I still lurk around Halloween forum every year to see whats new in the Halloween world.
> I was a home haunter for a long long time until life took a hold of me. I went to school to become a pastry chef and eventually started my own cake business. As business grew, I had less time for Home haunts. Now I just make crazy costumes and decorate the inside of my home as I live in a condo.
> Enjoy the show!
> -Jon
> p.s Anyone still around I would remember??
> p.s.s I'm the tall guy in red!


Good luck Jon I will be watching and hoping you win.


----------



## Grimhilde

Whew!!!  Glad that you made it through that balloon ordeal!
You stayed a lot cooler under that pressure than I ever could have.

Did as many of them burst as it seemed? Or did the editors play it up a bit? 
Your fellow contestant's interviews were all punctuated with POP after POP in the background.


----------



## Jon

Grimhilde said:


> Whew!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that you made it through that balloon ordeal!
> You stayed a lot cooler under that pressure than I ever could have.
> 
> Did as many of them burst as it seemed? Or did the editors play it up a bit?
> Your fellow contestant's interviews were all punctuated with POP after POP in the background.


Hahaha thank you!!b I'm happy I survived another week! Believe it or not i actually popped way way more than they show. These things were a disaster waiting to happen. I was very frustrated but one of my thing's is to always stay smiling and laughing. Getting angry and upset only makes the situation way worse. Hope you have as many laughs on episode 2! Woohooo! Haha


----------



## J-Man

Just watched week 2 last night, those judges suck.
Your witches fingers/toes should have won hands down. The winner's didn't even come close to resembling fingers or toes. They're not supposed to judge on taste alone. Hopefully week 3 goes your way.


----------



## Jon

J-Man said:


> Just watched week 2 last night, those judges suck.
> Your witches fingers/toes should have won hands down. The winner's didn't even come close to resembling fingers or toes. They're not supposed to judge on taste alone. Hopefully week 3 goes your way.


Thank you so very much!! I agree with you but the judges have their reasoning. It worked out in the end because if had I won the basket I would have done something completely different. I was top 2 both rounds so that made me really happy especially after being on the bottom last episode. Enjoy the next episode! Should be a fun one!


----------



## Palladino

Cool! Bake up a thunderstorm!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Loved your bats


----------



## Jon

Nox Eterna said:


> Loved your bats


Thank you so very much!!! Lol I was happy with them! Hope you are enjoying the show!


----------

